# teichpflanzen nach winter beschneiden



## Teichforum.info (22. März 2004)

hallo,
endlich ist das eis verschwunden un die wassertemperaturen steigen langsam. am wochenende habe ich meine filteranlage wieder gestartet. natürlich zur zeit rein mechanisch.
die vorherige wasserprobe stellte sich als sehr gut dar. nun muss das alte abgestorbene pflanzenmaterial entfernt werden.
wie tief wird abgeschnitten???
gruss michael


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. März 2004)

Hallo Michael,

ich schneide die abgestorbenen Pflanzen kurz über der Teichoberfläche ab.

Viele Grüße

Goldi (Reinhard)


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. März 2004)

hallo michael,

ich habe bisher am ufer immer ca.5cm stehen lassen und im wasser wie reinhard mit der wasseröberfläche abgeschnitten - da mich aber die dann bleibenden dürren 5cm stoppeln stören habe ich dieses frühjahr mal alles bodeneben weggeputzt - was ich bisher sagen kann - es treibt alles wieder schön von unten aus  :razz: 

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. März 2004)

Hallo,
ich halte das schon seit Jahren so wie juergen-b, im Spätherbst wird nur wenig weggeschnitten und sobald im neuen Jahr das Eis weg ist, wird radikal kurz geschnitten. 
Treibt alles wieder schön kräftig aus.
Viele Grüße
morle


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2004)

hallo, 
danke für eure ratschtschläge. am wochenende war hier die sonne sehr stark am arbeiten. ich nutzte die gelegenheit  mit der teichreinigung zu beginnen. dabei habe ich das abgestorbene material kurz über dem boden abgeschnitten. bei der gelegenheit wurde  meine neuste errungenschaft 
schlammsauger von gardena getestet. ganz zufrieden bin ich eigentlich nicht, da ich denke das die ansaugleistung zu gering ist. na ja - war der erste versuch. hat jemand mit diesem teil erfahrungen gesammelt?
gruss michael


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2004)

Hallo Michael,

ist das das Gardena-Teil, bei dem das Wasser wieder in den Teich zurückfliesst ? Dann halte ich es wirklich für unbrauchbar.

Die geringe Saugleistung ist zwar ärgerlich, aber dem Preis entsprechend (die Oase Geräte sind da nicht viel besser). Wer richtig Saugleistung will, muss tief in die Tasche greifen und sich etwa den Schlamm-Muli von Sprick holen.

Entscheidend ist: Wenn man Schlamm absaugt, gehört der samt Wasser aus dem Teich entfernt.  Der von Gardena viel gepriesene Vorteil, dass nämlich das Wasser zurück in den Teich geleitet wird, ist ein ganz gravierender Nachteil. Durch das Absaugen wird der Schlamm aufgewirbelt, geknetet, mit Wasser vermischt. Im Schlamm sind aber jede Menge Nährstoffe nur locker angelagert (nicht: chemisch gebunden). Nicht zuletzt deshalb gilt Teichschlamm als prima Pflanzendünger. Und durch das Absaugen werden alle diese Nährstoffe wieder gelöst - und mit dem zurückfliessenden Waser wieder in den Teich zurückgeführt.

Man darf sich also nicht wundern, wenn man nach dem Einsatz des Gerätes eine erheblich verstärkte Algenplage bekommt.

Das Absaugen des Schlammes ist für mich nur in Verbindung mit einem Teilwasserwechsel sinnvoll. Das abgesaugte Wasser wird durch Frischwasser ersetzt.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2004)

hallo stefan,
ich kann deine meinung nur teilen, wobei die saugleistung noch verträglich
sein mag. auf alle fälle macht das zurückfliessende wasser das teichwasser stark trüb. das hängt wie du sagst an dem aufgewirbelten schlamm. beim nächsten mal werde ich versuchen das wasser über den estrosieve und anschliessend über den filter zurückzupumpen. mal sehen wie da das ergebnis wird.
gruss michael


----------

